# mit-krb5 fails tests: Resolve library did not return FQDN

## Joseph K.

Like the subject says, mit-krb5 fails to emerge if the test phase is enabled, presumably because my machine is behind a router and thus has no FQDN.

Is it possible to assign a FQDN to machines in a private network using .local?  I can't seem to find any guides for it.

Obviously, I can get around the test phase, but I would like to solve it rather than dodge it if possible.  Thanks, cheers.

 *Quote:*   

> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=`echo -L../../lib | sed -e "s/-L//g" -e "s/ /:/g"`; export LD_LIBRARY_PATH;   ./resolve
> 
> Hostname:  prison
> 
> Host address: 127.0.0.1
> ...

 

----------

## Veldrin

kerberos makes extensive use of DNS reverse lookups to match IP addresses back to hostnames (and principal names).

I guess the problem I you case is, that the forward lookup name (prison) does not match the reverse lookup (localhost). Just add your hostname prinson to the 127.0.0.1 line in /etc/hosts.

From memory, mit-krb5 can be installed without a functioning dns (bind) infrastructure, but it has bee some time since I last did it.

V.

----------

## Joseph K.

Although I already had "prison" on the 127.0.0.1 line, I tried making it the first host name but to no avail.  It really seems to be the fact that "prison" or "localhost" is not a FQDN.

Can I set a domain name in /etc/conf.d/network somehow?  The example file only shows that NIS users can set domainname="foobar", of which I assume that I am not one.

My router has an option to set a domain name, but the documentation says that is only if my ISP specifies it.

----------

